# 250 more pounds of jewelry i bought today from a cashforgold



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought 3 more big boxes in the past this is one of the 5 boxes i bought today.Sorry about the pictures they do suck i will upload more today . I have found 6-22k gold in these boxes in the past i box had 3 ounces of karat gold. I have been taking the plated and filled to a buddy and he has been refining it for me. I have been selling it on ebay to.

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p508/jfleming1981/DSCN0261.jpg

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p508/jfleming1981/DSCN0262.jpg

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p508/jfleming1981/DSCN0261.jpg


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

It is all gold in color my camera makes it look really bad but all it is is the stuff that people thought were gold they brought it in and if they did not think it was gold the people would just throw it in the bucket. You would be surprized what they missed. Probably why they are going out of buisness.


----------



## EDI Refining (Jun 6, 2012)

jacko said:


> It is all gold in color my camera makes it look really bad but all it is is the stuff that people thought were gold they brought it in and if they did not think it was gold the people would just throw it in the bucket. You would be surprized what they missed. Probably why they are going out of buisness.



What makes you think they are going out of business ?


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

That is what they said. It was a older couple i think they was just going to sell it as a buisness .Plus she said that she could not find any good help to run it.But you know buisness owners say that all the time. I ask her if she had any plated (junk jewelry ) she wanted to sell and she said boxes . I said ok i will take all of them got a really good deal.


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

The stick of butter is for comparison. Sorry about the spelling never was very good at it.


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anybody no a better way of finding the old gold filled stuff besides acid testing .I have just been making 2 scratches and if the first one stays then i throw it in a pile. But it takes forever. It took me almost a week to go threw the first lot i bought off of her.Most of it is older stuff must of had the buisness for along time it . Cash for gold was not the name of the store that is just what i call places that buy gold for some reason.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 6, 2012)

> I bought 3 more big boxes in the past this is one of the 5 boxes i bought today.



If they are going out of business, how is it you bought 5 boxes in the past? Seems to me you are buying what Cashforgold's untrained shopping mall buyers purchased mistakenly.




> Sorry about the pictures they do suck i will upload more today.



Are you providing pictures so that anyone interested can purchase these lots, or is this just a post on your purchase and where others can find the same type of scrap?



> I have found 6-22k gold in these boxes in the past i box had 3 ounces of karat gold.



Congrats, that's great. Are you stating this for future auction hype? Or just information?



> I have been taking the plated and filled to a buddy and he has been refining it for me. I have been selling it on ebay to.



So you are cherry picking the best stuff, and selling the rest on eBay? Smart, but if that is the case, someone buying on eBay is getting a raw deal it sounds like.



jacko said:


> It is all gold in color my camera makes it look really bad



As people on the forum like to say sometimes "all that glitters is not gold" I have 4 large gold coins, all sealed in nice airtight plastic sheaths, very finely minted, I bought for $1.00 at a garage sale, they are not gold, not gold plated, not worth much. They LOOK gold but actually only worth about 10-15 dollars each to collectors. But they are gold in color just like you stated above. I noticed how careful you were to state "gold in color".



> but all it is is the stuff that people thought were gold they brought it in and if they did not think it was gold the people would just throw it in the bucket.



Like I said above, I would be more likely to believe these were mistaken to be gold by someone who was not trained properly on how to test gold. I seriously doubt customers are being frustrated and tossing their items in the garbage as they leave. If that were the case, and it happened so often that they were able to accumulate that amount of scrap, they would be telling everyone they didn't have real gold so they tossed it in the trash. What a great business model for a scam artist.



> You would be surprized what they missed. Probably why they are going out of buisness.



Like I said above, if they are going out of business, how is it that they sold you some of this same material before, and again now. And if they were going out of business, don't you think they would carefully look over anything they had on hand that might be gold bearing?

Unless the people running the place are complete morons, the cash-4-gold business model is a money maker. Not that I agree with ripping off customers by paying out only a fraction of what the gold is worth, but it is a very successful business model. Someone would have to be a monumental idiot to screw up a business like that. And even more of a moron to sell off scrap, if they are going out of business, without very carefully checking each piece.

I am not sure what your intent posting this is, if it's to show us the type of scrap material you can pick up from a cashforgold place, thank you. If it's to promote an up and coming eBay auction then I would question everything about what you said, very carefully. My intent is not to offend you, I am curious about this because I currently have a deal going with a local guy who buys gold and pays 72% of spot. Just from my experience with him, how much he purchases on a daily bases and how very little he gets scammed, makes me wonder about what you stated in your post. If you are being told it's what customers toss in a bucket, then if I were you, I would question everything they tell you.

If you don't mind me asking, since you posted in the section on where to look for scrap. It would only be fair for you to post what you paid for 250 lbs of garbage scrap.

Scott


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought the first boxes a couple of weeks ago . The lady just told me they wear fixin to go out of buisness i do not know for sure if they are. No im not trying to sell the stuff here i was just stating what i found . I started the post thinking that some of you guys may start asking places like that if they have any junk plated stuff and to ask a couple of questions about the filled stuff . I sell the intact pieces at the flee market and im going to post all the plated stuff for sale as plated junk jewelry .


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought the same thing about there not being any gold in it . Mot of the gold i have found has been small pieces like earrings small pendants i did find a 22k gold bracelent that was so bright in color it did not even look real but it was marked 916 real small on the clasp i will post some pics i took before i sentr them to ara .


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2012)

gold filled will have that hallmark. if it doesnt have the hallmark for gold filled, its just gold plated.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting the information, I would be curious to hear what else you pull out of the lots.

Scott


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

Geo said:


> gold filled will have that hallmark. if it doesnt have the hallmark for gold filled, its just gold plated.




Even the older stuff ..


----------



## jacko (Jun 6, 2012)

How hard would it be to start de-electroplating it myself i have a some chemicals left from refining silver i had .


----------



## martyn111 (Jun 6, 2012)

jacko said:


> How hard would it be to start de-electroplating it myself i have a some chemicals left from refining silver i had .



Go to Lasersteve's website and take a look at the sulphuric cell video, that will show you exactly what you need and how to go about deplating your junk jewellery, how to clean up the cell and then further videos will lead you through refining the gold you have recovered with the cell.


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2012)

gold-fill has been around for a very long time. the hallmarks for it has been used for over a hundred years.


----------



## jacko (Jun 8, 2012)

Alright i watched the video on lazersteves websight alot of info that i needed . I was wandering if you could make some kind of net to hold the jewelry in so i could do more at one time ? Would it be worth the time some of this stuff is heavly plated but how long does the acid last that stuff get pretty expensive ?Could i make a bigger model would the charger still work ?


----------



## publius (Jun 8, 2012)

jacko said:


> Snip.. I was wandering if you could make some kind of net to hold the jewelry in so i could do more at one time ?


Yes. lasersteve has a 40 mesh copper screen for sale on his website.



> Would it be worth the time some of this stuff is heavly plated


Yes



> how long does the acid last that stuff get pretty expensive ?


The sulfuric acid can be reused almost an infinite amount of times. Even the little bit that must be diluted to get the fine gold out can have the water evaporated out of it.



> Could i make a bigger model would the charger still work ?


I think so, but I'll let others (maybe Harold[?]) answer this.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 10, 2012)

publius said:


> > Could i make a bigger model would the charger still work ?
> 
> 
> I think so, but I'll let others (maybe Harold[?]) answer this.


The only answer I can provide would be one that was presented to me when I toured a government facility back in the mid 70's, where they were operating a large cell. They used a 300 amp rectifier, capable of up to 28 volts. After refilling the basket with the same pieces after they had been stripped (to uncover any surfaces that may have been shielded), they operated their cell @ 28 volts. When amperage fell off well, the lot was considered stripped. Please take note that their cell was water cooled. Amperage that high will quickly raise the temperature beyond operating range. 

The stripping relies on heavy current concentration, so as the anode increases in size, so, too, must the power supply. I have no doubt that if you applied a small power supply to a large surface, you'd get little, if any, extraction. 

Harold


----------



## etack (Jun 10, 2012)

Look on you tube for metalicmario he has a video about stripping plated jewelry in a cell with cooper mesh. He is also a forum member i believe it is goldenchild. Great find.

Eric

On a side note it seems that the tone of some members have been less than friendly as of late. Not every person that doesnt post regularly is out to scam. Keeping the forum free of scams is important but it might be prudent to show some cautions.


----------



## jacko (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys i do not post as much as i should because im green at all this stuff and dont want to sound to stupid so im on here quite a bit reading and then reading some more. I may just sell it as plate by the pound . On a good day how much gold can come off of old plated jewelry by the pound. Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 18, 2012)

Could be anywhere from zero to a little more than a gram per pound.

In the case of enameled or faux gold jewelry, the 'plating' is simply a layer of golden colored resin that makes the item appear to be golden. For higher yielding stuff you would expect to see nice buttery yellow pieces. 

Most costume jewelry runs around 1/4 to 1/2 gram per pound average on a good day. 

I'm interested in the scrap by the pound. 

PM sent.

Steve


----------

